# Quilted Curtains



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I have been working on quilted curtains for my bedroom and wanted to share with everyone. I hope to cut down on cold drafts this winter as the bedroom is upstairs and has 5 windows total. Sure was getting tired of curtains by the time I got done. Marilyn


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Those are great! A lot better than nailing a blanket to the window frame! lol I've done that in the past. 

Nita


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Awesome! I bet those will cut out the drafts big time. I love the quilt on the stand as well!


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

Those Are Great!!


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone. CJ, the maple leaf quilt on the stand was given to me by a close friend, she let me pick one from the many she had made, and I just loved the colors and the prairie point border on this one. Guess I'll find out how warm they are tonight, it's getting really cold today.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL !!!!!
You have a very lovely & cozy room !!!!
bopeep


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

What a great and snuggly idea! I bet you'll be warm THIS winter for sure! They looks so cute hanging there


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Love the curtains..... but WHO made the cathedral window quilt on the bed.

Angie


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Marilyn,

The curtains are wonderful, but I'm with Angie. That quilt on the bed is just beautiful. But I also love the quilt in the rack. I guess I might as well admit it. I love quilts, period. :dance: 

Winona


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Don't forget plastic bubblewrap for insulation, too...and it might also help to prevent your beautiful work from fading too much.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone. The quilt on my bed was actually ordered from JC Penney. I got a gift card for them and that's what I got. When I ordered it, I ordered an extra bed ruffle and cut it up to make the blue squares in the curtains. I didn't know what the quilt pattern was called, and looked at it alot, but couldn't figure out how it was made, so just made the curtains in 9 patch pattern. Would love to know how to make one like the one on my bed. Marilyn


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

some how to links, on how to make Cathedral Window quilts...

http://quiltzine.com/cathwindow.html

this one looks good - and to me less confusing.

http://www.quiltmag.com/proj-tips-cathedral.php

this seems to have really good up close, step by step photos

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Ranch/5857/cathedralwindows.html


These are neat squares, I've only tried a pillow top and I used black as the background color, and jewel tones as the centers and it was striking.

These will take you awhile to work on. 

Angie


----------



## greeneyedgirl70 (Aug 26, 2007)

AngieM2 thank you for sharing them links. I have always wanted to know how to do a Cathedral Window quilt and i checked the links out and believe i could do that. I love hand stitching so that style quilting should be fun!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Angie, stop asking my questions first. LOL (We're twins, seperated at birth. I'm sure of it) :baby04:


----------

